
Publishing paid Chrome extensions temporarily suspended to combat fraud - seanwilson
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chromium-extensions/EW0VuDjZSO4
======
seanwilson
Is there more information about this posted anywhere?

